

Toolbar free competitor to stumbleupon - spinsnap
http://www.spinsnap.com
Would love to hear thoughts our feedback on this.  SpinSnap.com is a discovery engine.  Allows users to discover websites, music and people they would not normally disover in their everyday internet travels.
======
KB
Personally I like the stumbleupon toolbar better than having to browse sites
through an iFrame that is smaller than my screen. Also, stumbleupon has more
of a sticky approach since the toolbar is always in view of the user and can
click stumble whenever they choose. On SpinSnap, you have to navigate to their
page to do anything.

If I had to choose... Downloading a tool bar isn't always preferred, but I
think its the better approach for this style of service.

